
Western Companies Make Mideast Censorship Possible: This Week in Online Tyranny - curthopkins
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/western_companies_make_mideast_censorship_possible.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d94f5b46bbd9f15%2C0
======
bediger
I believe it's hard to push this particular idea too much. How much
responsibility does a Cisco or Juniper bear for this? How much responsibility
does a Cisco or Juniper employee bear for this?

Also, how much should the Western Nation residents fear companies that are so
willing to do this sort of thing?

